# kayaks



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Have a question? Have fished alot from my canoe an now I am thinking about a yak.Really like the ascend fs10 what do you guys use an what is your set up. What do you guys think about this on the Ohio river with a PFD of course. Fished today behind house on LMR right when the water was coming up got one bite when Iwas almost on bank looked like a small bluegill oh well went after a black roostertail, thanks Swamp.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

You might be better off posting this in the Canoe/Kayak section, as there are a lot of active posters in there. Personally, I have the FS12 sit on top and I've been very happy with it. It's heavy, weighing in at 70+ pounds, but the trade of is that it's very stable and tracks well in the water. It's a bit of a chore to muscle it onto my roof rack by myself, but it's doable. I built a cart/wheels for it that really help, especially lugging it down to the river. Here's a picture of my setup from last year. I've modded a few things this winter, but overall, this is usually how I have it rigged for the river. I'm not sure what your budget is, but the more expensive models out there usually weight a lot less and come already pre-rigged with a lot of toys. I think modding these things is half the fun 

Also, head over to D&D Outfitters and look around at other models. He carries a lot of models and has good prices. I'd compare those to BPS and Dick's before buying.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^what he said about the canoe/kayak section....Im a little new in these parts but I suggest you do your homework, there are a TON of options available now..entry level sit insides start out at around $300 and a fully decked out Hobie pro angler will set you back around $2500(give or take) A lot of sit on tops in the 11-12ft range start at around $800 and go up from there. I fish a Malibu Stealth 12 that has a plumbed live well, fish finder and other bells and whistles. I chose this model for several reasons-I have a standing platform, live well and a large gator hatch that allows access to the inside of the yak for additional storage and she has a high weight limit at 450lbs which is needed for multi-day epic adventures that we like to do, and at 12 feet she fits in tha back of my pickup...In the pic we camped and fished for 4 days on Laurel Lake back in the summer and I was able to pack ALL my gear on my yak and paddle the couple or so miles to our campsite. Every yak has its advantages and disadvantages so definitely do your homework and look around!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

montagc said:


> Warehouse, I have the same boat, but I feel like it is tippy. I'm 6' 2" 250. Can you turn around and get in the back pretty easily?


Yea man, I've never felt too unsteady in it. I almost rolled it once after getting a snag on the Ohio River and having my line run under the thing, but other than that I feel stable/safe in it. I've even stood up in the yak before, although I wouldn't recommend it lol. I don't usually reach back to where that cooler is, but if I have to, I'll usually grab my left hand onto my right handle and reach back with one hand. I have quite a bit of gear in mine. Perhaps my yak has a lower center of gravity? I'm 6'1" 160# but I don't think size matters lol.

BostonWhaler has the same yak, maybe he can chime in on the subject if he reads this...

(PS: Nubes, your kayak is sick, dude! I think we met out at Sharon Woods last year, didn't we? It looks very familiar.)


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

I found a pelican castaway for dirt cheap, even with bad reviews, I find it a good $200 investment. Has 3 rod holders and so far so good with the supposedly leaking hull. Menuveralbility has been ok too. I haven't tried to set yet though


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

montagc said:


> ... but I feel like it is tippy....


OK, have you actually dunked in it? Feeling tippy and actually turning it over are not the same thing.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

black swamp,
Welcome to OGF! 

I think you'd really like the Ascend FS10...very solid kayak. You'll find that angling kayaks are far more stable than canoes...for fishing. I used to own an Old Town Saranac 146 XT and it was no where near as stable as my Future Beach Trophy 144. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> yeah I think so! How's it going man? I'm really itchin to see what the winter bass are doing at Sharon woods since we really don't have winters anymore? Towards the end of summer I caught a 19in LM at Sharon and had one break my line on 6lb mono. There's nice bass in that little lake!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I have an ascend fs10 and love it, great boat to fish out of. Lots of space, comfortable, great for the price

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Guys,

I'm buying an angler kayak this year too. What do you guys think are the benefits of sit-in vs. sit-on-top? I fish mostly small lakes, but I live 500 yards from the Little Miami River, so it would be fun to use it there too.

I fish quite a bit out of a canoe and also out of a little 9-10 ft recreational kayak. I would love to buy a Hobie with Mirage Drive, but the $2800 price just seems excessive to me.


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys stay away from the box store kayaks they're garbage. Also the low end stuff sold at Bass Pro / Cabelas is Junk, sorry to say that includes the Ascend brand. Avoid the Future Beach, Pelican, Ascend, and lower end Old Towns.

Look into Name brands like Wilderness Systems, Ocean Kayak, Jackson, Malibu, Native.
they are much better units, the hulls are thicker, the hull are designed to be hydro dynamically efficient where the other are happy just to float. The primary stability is much better .

If the price is a concern , go down to your local Kayak dealer and ask him about "Blems" or closeouts. Every month the manufacturers send out a "closeout list", kayaks off that list may sell for as much as 75% off.

With the popularity of kayaking growing, the market has been flooded with low quality unit intended for the unknowing consumer


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

No you don't,you don't even need a Kayak
Beware of the ignorant!!


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Montage, Listen to someone who has had MORE experience than you for a change.
I believe you have only had your Ascend a few months so you must be a expert.
And didn't you purchase it from a salvage store? And you only had it out ONCE as of 1/11/13 and you said {I've only had mine out once, but it is not as stable as I'd like. I wouldn't try standing in it.}
I'm telling interested parties to {go down to your local Kayak dealer and ask him about "Blems" or closeouts. Every month the manufacturers send out a "closeout list", kayaks off that list may sell for as much as 75% off.}
I'm not selling a thing, in fact if I wanted to I could sell Ascend Kayaks, I have a wholesale account, but I feel there are much better choices out there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, Steve. You come on strong with some very broad comments.
Of course in GENERAL, the box store kayaks are not going to be as nice. That's why they're so much cheaper.
But not ALL of them are "garbage" either. And not ALL of them have thin hulls. In fact, I know a BUNCH of guys who have owned the Swift 9.5 for over 10 years and wouldn't THINK about selling them. And that boat retailed for $300-$400. Most big box stores have reincarnated that boat under another name.

As far as stability, in no way is the initial stability ALWAYS better on a high end boat. It's just not. 
And initial stability is great on flat water, but is very, VERY overrated on streams. Too wide and stable of a kayak greatly limits it's ability to do anything other than float and go straight. Secondary stability is what the stream kayaker needs. 
Most great stream kayaks have average initial stability but great secondary stability. Which is what makes them great stream kayaks....the ability to lean and turn rapidly.

The one thing I absolutely KNOW about kayaks, is that one size NEVER fits all. Meaning that based on geographically where you paddle, how big you are, what you want to do in a kayak, and the type of water you are going to paddle....no one style of kayak fits everyone.

I have no doubt that a high end sit on top with a trolling motor is a great flat water combination. But just MAYBE, that's not the ticket for everyone. Ya think?


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

think I am going with the ascend to many good reviews thanks for all the input here goes more cash for another toy of mine she dosent need that chocolate diamond ring has bad as I need the kayak I will never hear the end of this one


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a jackson cuda 14. I have only owned this one and never tried any other kayak. I love it but get what you can afford or just save for what you really want. There are used High end or high priced yaks out there for decent prices so don't be afraid to look around. The kayaks at Dicks, GM, BPS or Cabelas are not that bad. Just do some research for reviews. Goodluck on your purchase and post pics!


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

That's why I have a Coosa for stream and pond fishing, I don't think I'd take it anywhere else unless the area is sheltered from the wind. 
My first kayak was a 9.6' Victory Blast (WS Critter) bought from Dick's, I still have it and use it if I'm trekking through the woods to a pond. I think it's 32 lbs and I can throw all of my gear inside it and carry it.
I save the big barges for the ocean, I use a Pro Angler 12 for casual fishing and if it's rough or at night I go with the rock solid Malibu X Factor.
Also I've been playing around with the Jackson Cuda 12 for a all around boat which I enjoy, I had an early Cuda 14 but sold it for a newer one, but haven't used the new one yet.
I'm in the unique situation to be able to spend considerable time in all of the major kayaks out there, not just one brand. I get kayaks from the factories to use a mock ups, I test out the kayak before any modifications are done and than again after, we fish out of them until the next one comes in.

Your right there is a kayak for every application


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

XYZMan, Pictures, show us some Pictures
Put some color in this forum.


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Here you go...



















Here's some fish from LSC.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

black swamp said:


> think I am going with the ascend to many good reviews thanks for all the input here goes more cash for another toy of mine she dosent need that chocolate diamond ring has bad as I need the kayak I will never hear the end of this one


It's a good introductory kayak and as I was told, one turns into two. With experience in the Ascend and research, you will have a much better idea of what you want your second kayak to look like. I'm probably going to get my 4th, the Big Tuna this year.

As much as you can read and talk to people, you really have to spend time fishing and paddling to get a good feel for what you want.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve K (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks more like it!! Nice Fish, 
Is that Cuda a 2012 or 13, I see the rod holders are where they are supposed to be. The new ones use Bazooka tubes which you can't get at unless your a kid.
I see your using a Humminbird , check out this transducer setup, On my 12 I have the 385ciDI with the down imaging, I wanted the transducer in the water.
I also turned the hatch lid around 180 degree to get a larger working area.
Something you should look into doing is add a padeye to the seat strap, it will keep it from shifting while sitting down. It also makes it stronger when loading you can grab onto it and it won't move.


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice! I want to put some yakattack gt90s on my cuda to do more trolling this year. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Steve K said:


> Also the low end stuff sold at Bass Pro / Cabelas is Junk, sorry to say that includes the Ascend brand.


For the price the Ascend is a decent intro kayak, and many will tell you they love them. I'd never call them junk or garbage. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

